# Where can i find Dwarf puffer fish?



## Galeas (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey as the tittle states i am looking for dwarf puffer fishes. I am hoping to stay as close to Maple Ridge as possible but if i have to travel to vancouver or burnaby to find some that wont be too much of an issue. 

Any advice on where to find one is greatly appreciated. 

Thank you,

Galeas


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw some recently at IPU burnaby.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I got mine at IPU


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

IPU burnaby, aquarium west, pet superstore langley, it's been a while but I think I saw pea puffer in one of poco LFSs.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Bought some at IPU this past Wednesday. They had quite a few at the time. $4 each or $3.69 if you get 5.


----------



## Galeas (Mar 1, 2014)

awesome thanks for the help


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I saw some at Aquariums West last time I was there (about a week ago).


----------



## Galeas (Mar 1, 2014)

thanks for the help guys i got a few from IPU in burnaby on the weekend and they turned out great!


----------

